# Hello new beekeeper from Memphis, TN



## pbudd72 (Jun 17, 2009)

Just wanted to introduce myself. I am a new beekeeper in Memphis, TN. My father was a beekeeper and I have wanted to start for a long time. Anyone else on here from Memphis? The Tennessee Social Group seems kind of sparse.

pbudd72


----------



## Birdman (May 8, 2009)

Welcome to the fourm. There are a few on here from the Memphis area.


----------



## Fred Bee (May 5, 2007)

Howdy! Yes...there are some folks on here from Tennessee and a few from Memphis area. I am from middle Tennessee...Murfreesboro. I haven't been on the board much just lately as I've been busy with the bees. We had the state Beekeeping convention in Memphis last year and it was great. I know there are some fine beeks down that way. Welcome and good luck with the bees! God bless...
Fred


----------



## Josh Carmack (Dec 19, 2008)

Ripley myself, a little more than an hour north.
PS i build and sell bee supplies, hint hint
I can build and assemble them cheaper than you can order them from anywhere.


----------

